# Ethmostigmus rubripes



## PhilK (Feb 3, 2008)

G'day all, how's it going?

In about a week I am going to have one of these beauties, but I thought I'd ask what people know about them. I have kept one before but after I got on the piss I accidentally forgot to seal up the one hole in the lid of its tank and it escaped :8o 

This new one is gonna be locked down right proper. Anyway, I'm not sure how much you fellas will know about it as it is an Australian giant 'pede, but thought I'd ask anyway!

Are they available over there? Ever seen or kept one? What do you know of them in general?



I'm getting 6 pedes on Tuesday, a further 3 later in the week and the _E. rubripes _the week after this one - so I will post new thread with photos when the time comes. I'm stoked.

EDIT: so this post is a little more interesting I thought I'd add some photos of the escapee. This thing was madder than a cut snake, quicker than a lizard drinking, and was about as compassionate as a hungry shark! Honest to God, meaner than cat's piss hahaha. And it is loose in my house. Brillo! About 17cm long.



























The one I am getting is more of a dark green.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 3, 2008)

It's one of my dream pedes... they're unavailable outside Australia 
In Europe/Usa quite common in trade is _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_, you can search some info at arachnoboards. It's quite ease going centipede, not very aggressive, quite simple to bread

Looking after for another photos
Best regards
Greg


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 3, 2008)

The E.T. ''Yellow Legs'' can be pretty agressive, although the ''Blue ring legs'' are quite calm. I think it was Caco that said he got bit by the yellow legs form and, if i remember right, he said it was horrible while the bite from the blue ring legs seemed not to be as bad at all. 

 phil.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 3, 2008)

It's funne 'cos it's this same specie
Yes, I was writting about blue-ring ones.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 3, 2008)

We don't get either of those here.

Only _rubripes_ because it is a native.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 4, 2008)

there are three reasons to visit australia, imo

1) the animals
2) the language
3) the women (or men, but it's the women in *my* case)



anyhow, the cage for your new pede should be quite similar to the "less moist" archetype Scolopendra polymorpha
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/S_polymorpha.html


hey, i don't know how possible it would be for you to get... but if you REALLY want to give us non-au ppl something to drool over... try to find the magical fifth order of centipedes, Craterstigmorpha.  it is only in Tasmania/NZ/maybe AU.  it's sort of "in between" stone centipedes and giant centipedes


----------



## Greg Pelka (Feb 4, 2008)

cacoseraph said:


> 3) the women (or men, but it's the women in *my* case)


It's a good reason to visit almost all countries in the world ;-)
It's crazy, people from outside of Australia dream of australian pedes, people from Australia dream about outside pedes :/


----------



## PhilK (Feb 5, 2008)

People from outside Australia are allowed to keep EVERYTHING, but just can't get Aussie stuff easily.

People inside Australia can only keep Aussie natives. Everybody loves Aussie inverts, but I bet nobody would give up their collections for 100% Aussie native collections now would they?

Caco - I am going down to Tasmania later in the year to do some hiking through the forests there; might be a good chance to look for some pedes? Though I wouldn't know what I was looking for, never having heard of that pede..


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 5, 2008)

whoops, i spelled it wrong. it has been a while since i thought about these guys. Craterostigmomorpha 


http://www.qvmag.tas.gov.au/zoology/multipedes/tascenti/cencra/cencra.html

http://www.qvmag.tas.gov.au/zoology/multipedes/mullist.html


----------



## PhilK (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh yep. They're on the CSIRO pede ID site too.

Interesting lookin' little fellas.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 7, 2008)

PhilK said:


> People from outside Australia are allowed to keep EVERYTHING, but just can't get Aussie stuff easily.
> 
> People inside Australia can only keep Aussie natives. Everybody loves Aussie inverts, but I bet nobody would give up their collections for 100% Aussie native collections now would they?
> 
> Caco - I am going down to Tasmania later in the year to do some hiking through the forests there; might be a good chance to look for some pedes? Though I wouldn't know what I was looking for, never having heard of that pede..


you have helped to give me an idea


it might be a stupid idea and it probably needs "heaps" of work

but... well, maybe you would be interested in checking it out

New Idea: Bug Buds
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/about1014.html


----------



## PhilK (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a bad idea caco.

So you mean like because I own 10 Aussie Ts, my 'penpal' could see them at different stages of their lives, be notified of new moults, feedings, matings, problems... etc? And vice versa with me and an exotic?


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 8, 2008)

yes sir


it is not a fully fleshed idea at all... but it seems like it could be pretty fun.


plus, it could encourage more interest in local inverts.  i am constantly suprised by what i find in CA and i *know* you have some amazing stuff


----------



## jettubes (May 9, 2008)

i have the same looking one as that but mine is only 13 cm got it off greg it is so aggressive mate if you were stupid enough to put your finger in its tank there wont be much of your finger left


----------



## jettubes (May 17, 2008)

justGreg said:


> It's one of my dream pedes... they're unavailable outside Australia
> In Europe/Usa quite common in trade is _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_, you can search some info at arachnoboards. It's quite ease going centipede, not very aggressive, quite simple to bread
> 
> Looking after for another photos
> ...


Ethmostigmus rubripes is a very aggro centipede probably just ass aggro as S.sub, well one of mine is anyway i think the maximum length of E.rubripes
is probably 25 cm or close to it. Mine chases crickets until it catches them really fast and active as well.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Oct 4, 2019)

jettubes said:


> Ethmostigmus rubripes is a very aggro centipede probably just ass aggro as S.sub, well one of mine is anyway i think the maximum length of E.rubripes
> is probably 25 cm or close to it. Mine chases crickets until it catches them really fast and active as well.


I’ve actually been bitten by an ethmostigmus rubripes before. The specimen that bit me was my own ethmostigmus rubripes  (banded form). It felt as though I had put the bitten part (my thumb) into the hottest part of an open fire eg. it felt like I was touching a white hot metal rod, you mark my words, and yes I  have the marks on my bitten thumb where the fangs stabbed and are perfectly etched and I shall bear them for life, I believe.


----------



## Pyroxian (Oct 4, 2019)

patrick nimbs said:


> I’ve actually been bitten by an ethmostigmus rubripes before. The specimen that bit me was my own ethmostigmus rubripes  (banded form). It felt as though I had put the bitten part (my thumb) into the hottest part of an open fire eg. it felt like I was touching a white hot metal rod, you mark my words, and yes I  have the marks on my bitten thumb where the fangs stabbed and are perfectly etched and I shall bear them for life, I believe.


Eleven year old thread and the user you replied to hasn't been here for a full ten years...


----------

